# IBS-D but probiotics cause IBS-C?



## Jkay (Feb 6, 2009)

Help!I usually have IBS-D and gas.BUT, I tried digestive advantage for a while...I love that is stops the urge in the morning so I feel relatively normal and it causes less gas...but it actually causes constipation for me I realized. I don't like this either! So now I have a small BM in the afternoon after lunch...but its incomplete and I have to go 1 or 2 more times later in the day for it to be complete. Not pleasant because I have bloating until then.Why would this happen??


----------

